# dark canyon lake



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

has anyone fished dark canyon lake on top of the la Sal or for that matter any lake down there? heading down to do some scouting and wanted info on the water thanks.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Hidden lake and Don's lake had fish in them last fall. I wish we would have taken the poles during my brothers archery hunt. We watched a few campers enjoy catching some 8-10" planters in hidden lake. What tag do you have?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dark Canyon has been on my radar for a few years now. It's had tigers stocked in it for a long time, although it gets a bunch of catchable rainbows every year too.

I've always wondered and wanted to make a trip out that way for a long time. Please go and tell us how you do.

Use Gulp minnows or real ones, just in case there are hogs in there.;-)


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

*fast fishing*

dark lake was good a little slow and the fish were on the small side eight or so inches the bugs are horrible but it was beautiful then we went to medicine lake and from the first drop it was fish on 4 people 80 or so fish caught and released again just as small but fast action we spent around two hours at each and it did not seem to matter what we put on to fish with.


----------

